# Should Paul McCartney sing at the closing ceremony?



## irish_only (10 August 2012)

Well, what do you think?
a - yes, it will be memorable
b - No, can't bear the thought of having to listen again to a voice that is no more


----------



## Maesfen (10 August 2012)

It would be memorable, cringable too but for all the wrong reasons.  We deserve better than that - or Elton John for that matter, he's lost it too.


----------



## abbiehill2 (10 August 2012)

Definitely b!!!


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Please GOD no.
I'm not picky Lord, but someone with their own teeth, maybe? And a bit of their own face?
Take That wouldn't go amiss ....


----------



## Rowreach (10 August 2012)

NO to Paul McCartney, Elton John and please no no no to Annie Lennox either.  All artists who have been brilliant in the past but are not up to live performing any more.  Let us remember you as you were, please!!!


----------



## irish_only (10 August 2012)

My lovely uncle came up with a really good idea of James Blunt. He's served in the armed forces and can sing too.................


----------



## Maesfen (10 August 2012)

irish_only said:



			My lovely uncle came up with a really good idea of James Blunt. He's served in the armed forces and can sing too.................
		
Click to expand...

If only, great choice.


----------



## Tillypup (10 August 2012)

No, no 1,000 times NO!!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 August 2012)

Deffinately NO!


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2012)

NO.  In fact, I'd go as far as saying he should never sing in public again.

P


----------



## hayinamanger (10 August 2012)

This has made me laugh, I thought I was going to be the only one who said NO, I really cannot bear PMcC


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			NO.  In fact, I'd go as far as saying he should never sing in public again.

P
		
Click to expand...

and in fact should be banned from the velodrome, or any other public arena, unless his mouth is firmly taped shut.

In fact, we could kill two birds with one stone by flogging him to Adelinde Cornelissen


----------



## Renvers (10 August 2012)

no, turining up for every large event to perform is starting to look rather needy.


----------



## Kat (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			and in fact should be banned from the velodrome, or any other public arena, unless his mouth is firmly taped shut.

In fact, we could kill two birds with one stone by flogging him to Adelinde Cornelissen 

Click to expand...

 Brilliant plan!!!! 

I really hope he doesn't have to caterwaul through the closing ceremony.


----------



## BeesKnees (10 August 2012)

Absolutely not. I went to bed when as he came on at the Opening. Though not before hearing him out of tune and time with the recording. What was that about, was he supposed to be miming? 

Would've been better................


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 August 2012)

Hell no!!


----------



## Hippona (10 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			NO.  In fact, I'd go as far as saying he should never sing in public again.

P
		
Click to expand...

This. For some reason....not sure why...the man irritates the pants off me.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 August 2012)

I've had an idea,  how about if he sang a duet with Mike Tucker?  They'd be certain of one vote,  I know! 

McCartney is an embarrassment,  and that's it.

Alec.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (10 August 2012)

Can we ban Cliff Richard as well?

[ducks head, waiting for stoning from die-hard fans]


----------



## Double_choc_lab (10 August 2012)

I think Cliff had new teeth in for the Jubilee concert.  Hissing and lisping all over the place.  Ban the pair of them.  I  believe Take That are supposed to be performing but wonder after recent sad events for Gary Barlow if they still will.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Spice Girls, I'm told


----------



## dsykes (10 August 2012)

It's getting like your uncle getting up to sing at family functions 
No !
They should pay Paul McCartney to stay at home 
Have the good sense to know when to retire


----------



## irish_only (10 August 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Can we ban Cliff Richard as well?

[ducks head, waiting for stoning from die-hard fans]
		
Click to expand...

I burst out laughing when I read this. Yep, lets ban Cliff boy too


----------



## Girlychu (10 August 2012)

No, no, no, no, no, eh no, no, nope, never, nada.......no. He should go retire gracefully.....


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Thistledhu said:



			No, no, no, no, no, eh no, no, nope, never, nada.......no. He should go retire gracefully.....
		
Click to expand...


 bit late for that, I'd say.


----------



## Cahill (10 August 2012)

macartney,elton, cliff, spice girls    has beens      ger-off


----------



## Ruftys mum (10 August 2012)

No no no


----------



## Double_choc_lab (10 August 2012)

The words of the man himself:

When i get older losing my hair,
Many years from now.
Will you still be sending me a valentine
Birthday greetings bottle of wine.
If i'd been out till quarter to three
Would you lock the door,
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When i'm sixty-four.

Answer:  NO


----------



## KingfisherBlue (10 August 2012)

Nooooooo!

Cringe-worthy


----------



## TheSylv007 (10 August 2012)

Absolutely not, he needs to be stopped.  Now.


----------



## Maisie2 (10 August 2012)

Was at the hairdressers this morning and someone wondered who was teaming up with the Spice Girls, I said Paul McCartney -  there was a stunned silence before I started laughing at everyones expressions  The general option was that it should be Take That, although I'm not sure if Gary Barlow would be up to it in the circumstances.  So I'm definitely in the Noooo camp, but on the other hand I really enjoy Mike Tucker's burbling


----------



## dRats (10 August 2012)

noooOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
it would be madness.
it SHOULD be Madness
it WILL BE MADNESS!!!!!
YAY!


----------



## madmav (10 August 2012)

I know Adele's pregnant, but couldn't she be persuaded to give us a tune in her home town?
Or Tinie Tempah, he'd make it rock! But please dear Lord, do not let Macca sing, or even mime. He's had his day, move on.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			This has made me laugh, I thought I was going to be the only one who said NO, I really cannot bear PMcC 

Click to expand...

Look, I wouldn't admit this to just anyone, but between you and me (even my husband was shocked) when the opening ceremony was on, I did actually say, dear heaven, why did they shoot the wrong one? 

I did. What can I say?


----------



## gadetra (10 August 2012)

No. Definately no. All kinds of no. he sould be put out to pasture. Somewhere far far from anything with the ability to hear things.


----------



## irish_only (10 August 2012)

Skewbald pony, I think you and I would get on rather well


----------



## Maesfen (10 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I've had an idea,  how about if he sang a duet with Mike Tucker?  They'd be certain of one vote,  I know! 

McCartney is an embarrassment,  and that's it.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Lol Alec.  Even a duet with Mike would not get my vote, I'm not that deaf or blind.


----------



## Rowreach (10 August 2012)

dsykes said:



			Have the good sense to know when to retire
		
Click to expand...

And when to stop dyeing your hair dark brown 

Madness, Adele, probably not Take That due to recent events , and GEORGE MICHAEL yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!  Who has apparently been practising because he hasn't sung in public for over a year.  Let's hope he doesn't get stage fright


----------



## Goldenstar (10 August 2012)

No no no just when I thought it was safe at the opening ceremony up he popped and it was worse than even I thought it was going to be surely they won't inflict him on us again .


----------



## Bert&Maud (10 August 2012)

.... bless his cotton socks. The only place he should sing these days is in the shower! He never had an amazing voice, but the whole Beatles/Wings thing, and the songwriting talent made up for it. But it's time to hang up his microphone!


----------



## camilla4 (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Look, I wouldn't admit this to just anyone, but between you and me (even my husband was shocked) when the opening ceremony was on, I did actually say, dear heaven, why did they shoot the wrong one? 

I did. What can I say? 

Click to expand...

Well I, for one, forgive you!

My answer- no, no and a thousand times no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partypremier (10 August 2012)

So many yes votes NOT!!!!
Have you heard Dizzee rascal's Olympic song (think he might be performing it closing ceremony)?
I cannot understand all what he's singing but the tune is so catchy.


----------



## attheponies (10 August 2012)

No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maesfen (10 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			So many yes votes NOT!!!!
Have you heard Dizzee rascal's Olympic song (think he might be performing it closing ceremony)?
I cannot understand all what he's singing but the tune is so catchy.
		
Click to expand...

I can't understand a word he says in real life so I've no chance with one of his ermmm, 'songs'.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 August 2012)

No.


----------



## wildoat (10 August 2012)

Please no more Paul McCartney especially at any event which has international coverage.
Yeah the Beatles had it in their day but that was an awful long time a go.

When he appeared at the opening ceremony and started to sing it was embarrassing to say the least.
And what a shame we are having to endure Annie Lennox, her vocal ability has 
diminished equally to P M's I'd say, shame she still has such a high opinion of her own singing ability! 
Shame some of these older performers can't hear as well as they think they can still sing!

A touch of Jessie would be cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrLNwNg6n9k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBKcNNC3eCk&feature=related


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2012)

irish_only said:



			My lovely uncle came up with a really good idea of James Blunt. He's served in the armed forces and can sing too.................
		
Click to expand...

I unashamedly love James Blunt and think he would be a fabulous choice.  Singing "One Of The Brightest Stars"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1o5g7IrSuI


----------



## freckles22uk (10 August 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...remony-Band-rehearse-Sundays-performance.html

Spice girls... George Michael .. Madness.. Jessie J.... and more.....


----------



## Cahill (10 August 2012)

freckles22uk said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...remony-Band-rehearse-Sundays-performance.html

Spice girls... George Michael .. Madness.. Jessie J.... and more.....
		
Click to expand...


and wheeling out brian may  (isn`t he anti-hunt?  )


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

oh dear Lord, not Brian May again? He is anti hunt, anti competition anti egg eating, anti treading on ants. Also he has ridiculous hair and made a richard of himself on Strictly come dancing when his grimacing wife was on it. Could we please not put these super annuated posers to bed and just use musicians from the present era? George Michael's past his sell by date as well, and the Spice Girls ought to be renamed for the occasion. 
I am over a half a century old, and even I don't want these doddery whiskery old muppets wheeled out in their bath chairs year after year, goodness knows how the younger generation must feel. (M'Lud)
I give up.


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

Good God, please no!!!!!

Hey Jude  - 1968!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Olympics in london in 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get a grip LOCOG
I was disappointed to see him in the Opening ceremony. He proved how weak his voice was in queens jubilee concert. he reminds me of a walnut.

Move over Paul, give young talent a shot!!!


----------



## ribbons (10 August 2012)

Of all the oldies there is only two I can think of who's voice is as good and strong as ever. Tom Jones and Shirley Bassey. I don't consider McCartney ever had a particularly good voice and it's now worse than mine!!  Lennon always had more talent. 
Does McCartney remind any one else of the wrinkly character from the wonga ads, and it's the old woman I'm thinking of, not the man.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I can't understand a word he says in real life so I've no chance with one of his ermmm, 'songs'. 

Click to expand...

I can say with a degree of confidence I've never even heard Dizzee Rascal talk, let alone perform, and I don't feel I'm missing out


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Own up, who voted 'yes'?!


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I can say with a degree of confidence I've never even heard Dizzee Rascal talk, let alone perform, and I don't feel I'm missing out 

Click to expand...

lol - you havent missed anything!!!

I like rizzle kicks - they remind me of Bert and Ernie.


----------



## Equibrit (10 August 2012)

The best of the oldies; Tom Jones singing You Can Leave Your Hat On;  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNP-n1iEUOA


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

i hate hey jude... always have done, always will do.

here is a list of songs released in 1968 - build me up buttercup - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lucyad (10 August 2012)

a walnut!  I knew that there was some type of inanimate object that he reminded me of!!!  Wheel him away, gag him, and bring on some more contemporary acts (though I have to agree with posters above that Tom and Shirley still sound fab)  Arctic Monkeys and Dizzy were amazing at the opening ceremony. 

However I am, I have to confess, rather middle aged, so I am open to being told by youngsters that I am Sooo last century.......


----------



## Bluepegasus2802 (11 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			NO.  In fact, I'd go as far as saying he should never sing in public again.

P
		
Click to expand...

This!



skewbaldpony said:



			Own up, who voted 'yes'?!
		
Click to expand...

 Lol, I don't think anyone will own up to that!


----------



## irish_only (11 August 2012)

I was assured that if we got up to 500 No's by 4pm today that he would be dropped. Looks like we've got him again


----------



## WandaMare (11 August 2012)

No, No, No! 

It was cringey enough last time, please no!


----------



## Fidgety (11 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Own up, who voted 'yes'?!
		
Click to expand...



Not me!  Can't abide to listen to him, let alone watch him trying to suck his teeth back in at the same time <shudder> .


----------



## Slightly Foxed (11 August 2012)

Noooooo! My brother's singing at the closing ceremony as a member of the London Welsh Rugby Choir and they've been told they'll be singing with a 'Welsh legend' (it's a secret) so hoping it's Tom or Shirls!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2012)

Sounds like the spice girls are singing.

Please no


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Own up, who voted 'yes'?!
		
Click to expand...

God Almighty,  there's now a second supporter.  If anyone has the ear of The FC,  get these insurgents banned,  do it NOW!

Alec.

ps.  Banned,  as in for life!  a.


----------



## tonicsmum (11 August 2012)

No No No! It was a complete embarrassment at the opening!


----------



## skewbaldpony (12 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			God Almighty,  there's now a second supporter.  If anyone has the ear of The FC,  get these insurgents banned,  do it NOW!

Alec.

ps.  Banned,  as in for life!  a.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. 
This is serious. 
And anonymously as well, the cads.


----------



## Archiesmummy (12 August 2012)

Nonononononononono ... IMO he has never had a good voice and should have retired when the Beatles broke up.  I am sure he is a very nice man but that don't make you a good singer.  Too many people are sentimental about him.  Let a much younger, up and coming gifted singer perform and Paul take a background seat - he has an academy doesn't he, surely he has some good singers he could recommend.


----------



## Raven Dane (12 August 2012)

A friend who went to the Jubilee concert, said her family were not the only ones heading home when Paul McCartney took to the stage, perhaps that is why he is booked, to make sure the event starts clearing and people can get the last trains home.  He was always over-rated, his songs mediocre and his voice weak. He had his time in the Beatles.


----------



## Penny Less (12 August 2012)

I grew up in Tom Jones era, and if we have to have an OAP he can at leaststill  sing.  Please not Shirley Bassey either.  Defo not Paul Mc


----------

